# Natural looking hides (cheap alternative?)



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Exo terra hides are nice but quite expensive, espeshially if you have alot of reptiles!

It's the same if you buy wood from rep shops - they charge alot normaly :devil:

So does anyone have a cheap alternative? With it still looking good in the viv?

Pics would be great if you have any


----------



## Lokian (Mar 17, 2009)

Maybe making them out of clay or something else you can mould and sets pretty hard, with a pva glue/sand finish?


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Well I've seen like a small plastic plant pot or something suitable size, coated in PVA glue or something similar, then coat it in the substrate. It looks quite good, just depends what substrate is, as it can look like a nice cave.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

why not try making them out of poly and sand or whatever substrate u using. something like this but u can change the shape










Tony


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

FireDragon said:


> why not try making them out of poly and sand or whatever substrate u using. something like this but u can change the shape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great hide, looks huge! What ya got in there?


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

that was just something i built for a tempory bearded viv while i was finishing my 8x4x3 viv to house them


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

jamesthornton said:


> Well I've seen like a small plastic plant pot or something suitable size, coated in PVA glue or something similar, then coat it in the substrate. It looks quite good, just depends what substrate is, as it can look like a nice cave.


I wouldn't have thought to do this

I'm gona try this tommorow :2thumb:


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Woo go me!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

jamesthornton said:


> Woo go me!


LOL

I've been having a look in the pound shops and wilko's

They have wooden plant boarder in. 

I'm going to spend like £3 on them and then make square hides out of them. Cover in fake plants - etc

Will just look like a bit of wood when i'm done . . . i can't really describe them but they're all wood and they easily come apart so i can cut to size, etc


----------



## TicklesTort (Mar 8, 2009)

What about a terracota pot thing?:2thumb:


----------



## mtv (Jun 23, 2007)

try this site DIY Home-made "realistic" Hides - Ball-Pythons.net Forums done them for my crons and thay love them


----------



## Keitarock (Apr 10, 2009)

stephenie191 said:


> LOL
> 
> I've been having a look in the pound shops and wilko's
> 
> ...


pics when you're done, I might do something similar at some point : victory:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

mtv said:


> try this site DIY Home-made "realistic" Hides - Ball-Pythons.net Forums done them for my crons and thay love them


Thats a brilliant link :no1:

I may have to make some of these


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

i like to use hald a terrocotta plant pot lol - sounds lame but looks fab!! Aso the tiles off rooves (long pipe things - they make good hides too!!!!!)


----------



## malia007 (Sep 6, 2008)

SILICONE PIECES OF POLYSTYRENE 2GETHA THEN PVA AND SAND OR PVA, PAINT THEN PVA AGAIN, OR YOU COULD USE LOGS FOUND OUTSIDE AND SCREW THEM FROM 1 SIDE TO THE BACK BOARD ON A DIAGONAL THEN HANG PLANTS OVER IT

FOR E.G 2 OF MINE


----------



## redrobin1905 (Sep 13, 2008)

i have started a small vuv like this yours looks cool,: victory:.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I use terracotta pots in a few of my vivs - my MBK loves hers.
If you can see it hiding in the back


----------

